# Swirls: SRP, Black Hole, success with CarLack



## WaxOnWaxOff (Sep 12, 2010)

So I was trying to repair some minor scratches today on my Audi, and had moderate success but some, though rounded out, remain. Scuffs are doable, anything deeper needs a machine or He-Man it seems.

Polishing left the usual swirls so out came the SRP! Three rounds. Not really any better than when I started. Ok, Black Hole. Four rounds. I tried light rounds, firm rounds, both working it until it cleared per the instructions, hazing, buffing. A definite glaze to things but no real filling of the swirls from polishing going on, leaving this:










Not happy. A lot of work for next to nothing. 

Out with CarLack NSC, applied a little more generously than I normally would and it's likely going to remove most of what's already on there.

One pass, left this:









Ok, so it's only filling but by jove this stuff is good. And without any major effort. :thumb:

SRP meet Mr Bin. 
Black Hole meet Mr Bin. Your grape scent can't save you now!


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

I found the same with blackhole, chemical guys glossworkz is a really great filler. Zymol HD and Glasur is a great filling team.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

That's a big difference!


----------



## lingus (Apr 14, 2008)

Was the above via hand or Machine? what applicator was used?


----------



## lobotomy (Jun 23, 2006)

Is there any cut in NSC considering it's an all in one of sorts (_cleaner/tar remover as it's described_)


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

I'll be your MR bin :thumb:


----------



## WaxOnWaxOff (Sep 12, 2010)

lingus said:


> Was the above via hand or Machine? what applicator was used?


Hi, this was by hand. I used a tri-foam applicator for the P1 polish to get a more even pressure when polishing, but for everything after that the choice of applicator was scraps of some very clean cotton cloth. It works perfectly. Applicators just soak up and waste product. :thumb:



lobotomy said:


> Is there any cut in NSC considering it's an all in one of sorts (cleaner/tar remover as it's described)


No, CarLack is not abrasive. It just chemically cleans and seals the paint as I understand it.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

I can't help but wonder why you're using all of the products on the same section.
The area you have pictured has had 3 applications of SRP, 4 applications of Black Hole and then one application of NSC.

Black Hole and SRP will both do something aswell as fill (slightest amount of cutting/cleaning which is often enough to remove the lightest of oxidised lacquer/swirls). A fair test would be the NSC by itself on an untouched section.

It does look good though.


----------



## WaxOnWaxOff (Sep 12, 2010)

Why? Because I was trying to find something that worked. 

To be fair, I wasn't trying to create a "fair test", review or product comparison. I was trying to fix the swirls and didn't have any luck with the first two products. 

Whilst I've been impressed with the glazing properties of Black Hole before, I don't really know what to make of it. It seems to play nicely with CarLack LLS on top of it though.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

alan_mcc said:


> Black Hole and SRP will both do something aswell as fill (slightest amount of cutting/cleaning which is often enough to remove the lightest of oxidised lacquer/swirls). A fair test would be the NSC by itself on an untouched section.


each will remove the previous. :thumb:


----------



## WannaBd (Dec 18, 2010)

I think this is what i have been looking for! That photo shows superb results, been reading about car lack seems really good stuff. Thanks for the little test. :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

That's VERY impressive. Carlack has always been one of my favourite paints cleansers, but I'd never tested this aspect of its abilities. I must have a play!

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Good result!... could have saved time and applied the cg scratch and swirl remover, dnt fill it remove's... a very underated product in which ive had huge success from 1-2 hits on various black paintwork on the likes of bm,mg and vauxhall.


----------



## WaxOnWaxOff (Sep 12, 2010)

WannaBd said:


> I think this is what i have been looking for! That photo shows superb results, been reading about car lack seems really good stuff. Thanks for the little test. :thumb:


I'm increasingly using it as my "go to" product. As a concealer, cleaner, and wax substitute it's fantastic. A few layers of their Long Life Sealant on top makes for a really glassy finish and I've found it to perform better than a wax for longevity of finish, resistance to water marks, and being damn-near impervious to bird cack. For the price, and the use I get out of it, it's really condensing the number of products I need to use and the time I spend on the car. It's also better value than a lot of products.

I also use it on high gloss plastics and chrome trims. The CarLack was the best thing I found to clean them of weather marks around the edges. Don't use it on textured plastics though.

:speechles It even has use in the home too, being great on stainless steel such as sinks for example.


----------



## WaxOnWaxOff (Sep 12, 2010)

couped said:


> Good result!... could have saved time and applied the cg scratch and swirl remover, dnt fill it remove's... a very underated product in which ive had huge success from 1-2 hits on various black paintwork on the likes of bm,mg and vauxhall.


I'm not sure if it would work on Audi paint. It's rock hard stuff. What do you reckon?


----------



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

I found the same with black hole, it's never impressed me, don't see what all the fuss is about


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

I believe my Red bottles of Klasse All-in-one are basically the same product and I have to say that having done my Zenith Grey Leon last week ready for winter, I found this to be a fantastic pre-wax step...

I wasn't going to machine polish it ready for winter so just gave it a deep clean and then used Klasse AIO by hand and it left a fantastic glossy finish, it seemed to fill the swirls too although they were only very light anyway but as a paint cleanser I completely fell in love with it again and remembered why in the early 2000's it got such great reviews (way before I was into Detailing).

I then applied AS WAX over the top and was so pleased with the results,

I'm pretty sure it's the same product anyway, apologies if not!


----------



## WaxOnWaxOff (Sep 12, 2010)

If it's not 100% the same it's only ever-so-slightly different  On here it does seem to be regarded as identical. I think someone did get clarification from the manufacturers once, but I don't recall anything memorable enough to recall as a difference


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

WaxOnWaxOff said:


> If it's not 100% the same it's only ever-so-slightly different  On here it does seem to be regarded as identical. I think someone did get clarification from the manufacturers once, but I don't recall anything memorable enough to recall as a difference


It's certainly close enough for them both to be great products then  That's good enough for me!

Put it this way, they're probably not different enough for me to ever notice or warrant buying the other haha


----------



## WaxOnWaxOff (Sep 12, 2010)

Quite!


----------



## WannaBd (Dec 18, 2010)

WaxOnWaxOff said:


> I'm increasingly using it as my "go to" product. As a concealer, cleaner, and wax substitute it's fantastic. A few layers of their Long Life Sealant on top makes for a really glassy finish and I've found it to perform better than a wax for longevity of finish, resistance to water marks, and being damn-near impervious to bird cack. For the price, and the use I get out of it, it's really condensing the number of products I need to use and the time I spend on the car. It's also better value than a lot of products.
> 
> I also use it on high gloss plastics and chrome trims. The CarLack was the best thing I found to clean them of weather marks around the edges. Don't use it on textured plastics though.
> 
> :speechles It even has use in the home too, being great on stainless steel such as sinks for example.


Hi, only just noticed this again. Does it leave some protection too? I need some serious filling ability.


----------



## WaxOnWaxOff (Sep 12, 2010)

Hi, yes it does and it lasts very well. This is what I was driving at with it performing better than wax. It gives really decent water repellancy, and apparently also protects against UV too though this is impossible to quantify. The main benefits I get from it on the car are as mentioned before really. 

There's an example in a recent thread here:
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=3155243&postcount=5


----------

